
Dear JavaScript - v4n4d1s
http://thejameskyle.com/dear-javascript.html
======
Frenchgeek
"This page is unavailable when linked to from news.ycombinator.com.

Please find a less toxic place to spend your time.

Here is a great song for your time"

~~~
v4n4d1s
Haha, oh wow. Sorry for that. I have JS disabled and didn't get that notice.

